# audi le mans quattro



## blubber (11. November 2003)

Hi,

bin auf der Suche nach einer schönen großen Nahaufnahme des Audi le man Quattro, und zwar als Frontansicht mit leuchtenden Scheinwerfern und dunklem HIntergrund, wie auf dem kleinen Bild hier zu sehen, nur eben in groß.

Hab schon ne Stunde rumgegoogelt, finde aber nicht exakt das Bild. Hatte es mal in irgend einer Autozeitschrift in groß gesehen, weiss aber auch nichtmehr in welcher. Wär schön, wenn jemand das Bild hätte, oder weis, wo ich es evtl herbekomm.

bye


----------



## schmitzowitsch (11. November 2003)

Blöde Frage! Bei Audi hast du wahrscheinlich schon geguckt oder? Oft haben Autofirmen Bildarchive. Hier zum Beispiel:
http://www.audi.com/de/de/erlebniswelt/motorsport/fotos/fotos.jsp


----------



## blubber (11. November 2003)

Hi,

ja, hab die Site schon mal grob durchgeschaut, und glaub auch irgendwo ein paar Bilder gefunden, aber nicht das, das ich such. Die Audi Page ist von der Struktur her meiner Meinung nach extrem bescheiden.....

bye


----------



## ESM (11. November 2003)

Die sollen ja auch lieber gute auto's bauen  
Gefunden hab ich bisher auch nichts für dich...
Ich fotografier ( neue oder alte rechtschreibung? ) einfach mal meinen Audi...Vieleicht gefällt er dir ja  
Cu


----------

